# Waiting for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS !!



## vaithy (Apr 29, 2010)

this is the V day for the every Linux Users (or 'Ubuntu users')  in the world..To day is Ubuntu's new Release to hit the servers all over the world.. and ISP all over the world are going to curse it..
there is much tension in the Ubuntu camp now then any other release, because a reported memory leak 'bug' in its beta-2.. some early birdie has downloaded the iso image which was syncing with mirror and reported that there is a Security breach. and 'bug' report filed... but others are poo poo it
there is a talk of part release just release ,only Desktop version of ubuntu and delay the others when the mirrors are stable enough or the bugs quickly fixed..*bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ty/+bug/570765  

anybody hit the mirror!!
Just give a warning report Guys!!


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm downloading. Only 30 minutes more.


----------



## vaithy (Apr 30, 2010)

I was waiting at Ubuntu forum, watching insanely 100 pages waiting for the news.. then finally aat 11.00 hrs went to bed when I awake it hit me like a thunderbolt.. but where is the kubuntu and xubuntu 's clans? I chose amd64 iso and fire the transmission.. by that time you may already downloded it.. so may I expect some first hand report?


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 30, 2010)

i downloaded it. will install it later but tested it. Its awesome !!


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 30, 2010)

Alright I'm going to go ahead and be a scapegoat and try it out.

*img535.imageshack.us/img535/8194/screenshotdistributionu.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​
Lol cancel that I just saw the amount of data I have to download to get 10.04 upgraded on my system  .
*img27.imageshack.us/img27/1656/54372365.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, i always prefer clean installs after backing up data as in previous releases i have messed up everything while trying to upgrade .My pc is quadruple boot and i dont want to take a chance with it  . Its very difficult to manage Ubuntu grub with openSUSE grunb and windows bootloader  I play safe just because of my separate /boot partition for opensuse and separate /root and swap for both !


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2010)

Seems very zippy and starts very fast. GIMP and XSane have been removed though. For scanning we now have Simple Scan.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 30, 2010)

well the devs thought Gimp is too geeky for normal users  and moreover it takes more psace in a limited live CD acc to them !


----------



## vaithy (Apr 30, 2010)

sudo apt-get install gimp


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> well the devs thought Gimp is too geeky for normal users  and moreover it takes more psace in a limited live CD acc to them !


There isn't anything as "too geeky". They removed it because F-spot is good enough for basic editing like red-eye which a normal user needs.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 30, 2010)

^ ^ Thats what is said !


----------



## siddharthmakwana (Apr 30, 2010)

*Finally Ubuntu 10.04 is out today....*

the most awaited Ubuntu distribution is out today......
it's launch was postpone due to a bug in GRUB. It was not showing other OS entries in it, when dual booted.....
so the release was postpone for a couple of days as the professional team of Ubuntu thought that it might make wrong impression on user who r going to try Ubuntu for the first time or who r novice users.... (as windows entry on GRUB won't be shown....)

the below given link is for downloading Ubuntu 10.04(LTS) from Indian server....

*ubunturelease.hnsdc.com/10.04/

Hope DVD will be released soon....


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Finally Ubuntu 10.04 is out today....*

Don't create double threads for the same topic. Thread reported.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 30, 2010)

Actually when I used the beta, I missed GIMP (even though I rarely use it, but when it's  needed it is really needed) but still it is easy to install.


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm also waiting for the DVD now. It reduces hassles for me.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 30, 2010)

Me too . i am also looking forward to Ubuntu Studio 10.04 and the changes that have been made to it .


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 30, 2010)

Just downloaded and installed lucid lynx. Working like charm. The FF is blazing fast.


----------



## 6x6 (May 1, 2010)

installed  

i found minimize, maximize, close buttons messed up in default ambiance theme, in clearlooks its fine.
*img146.imageshack.us/img146/3703/screenshotyh.png


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 1, 2010)

lol it's NOT messed up, it's designed that way


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 1, 2010)

Gwibber is buggy. Nothing shows in the timeline


----------



## way2jatin (May 1, 2010)

ico will always support it but certainly it is very good after reading its rewiews


----------



## 6x6 (May 1, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> lol it's NOT messed up, it's designed that way


then it is very revolutionary design  
very confusing. i have installed human dark theme as it is comfortable.

overall 10.04 is working fine......Pitivi video editor is new, yet to give a try


----------



## hellknight (May 1, 2010)

Installed the 64-bit version of Ubuntu 10.04 RC... then upgraded to the final release.. was about 120 MB download.. missing Delta RPMs when I update .. and one thing I saw that it eats more RAM than Fedora 12 (64-bit).. is it due to the proprietary ATI drivers?? I wasn't using those on Fedora 12.. still.. it is nice.. 

XBMC isn't working on it either.. the XBMC installation procedure doesn't works.. nor does the compilation.. I hope guys at XBMC update their product & post the new instructions.. Gwibber is really buggy, no time line.. 

PS :- Downloading Fedora 13 beta


----------



## ico (May 1, 2010)

yea, I added the XBMC PPA but wasn't able to install. They have to fix it.


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 1, 2010)

Help needed
Installed Linux 10.04 but It hangs on the login screen similarly like release candidate was hanging


----------



## vaithy (May 2, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> Help needed
> Installed *Linux 10.04* but It hangs on the login screen similarly like release candidate was hanging



I don't blame you.. now a days, even  geeky peoples are confusing with Linux with Ubuntu..
This time the developers did a fantastic job even my normally ubuntu hating compaq laptop is shining with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS without any glitch.. perhaps you may give your hardware specification so othr help you.. yours may be bad burn problems


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> Help needed
> Installed Linux 10.04 but It hangs on the login screen similarly like release candidate was hanging


Start a new thread.


----------



## papul1993 (May 18, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Alright I'm going to go ahead and be a scapegoat and try it out.
> 
> *img535.imageshack.us/img535/8194/screenshotdistributionu.png
> 
> ...



thats why i use archlinux. its a rolling distro and there is no stupid distro version change.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 18, 2010)

papul1993 said:


> thats why i use archlinux. its a rolling distro and there is no stupid distro version change.



Version upgrades are necessary. it ensures proper bug fixes and many new things are introduced every time increasing the ease of use. Like this time, Ubuntu did a major upgrade in theme from its default brown to Light and Dark themes which is very good. Moreover the network manager has been updated and the Ubuntu software store has been enhanced. Gimp has been removed and many more. It also creates curiosity among users as what is new to come.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 18, 2010)

> thats why i use archlinux. its a rolling distro and there is no stupid distro version change.


Yes ArchLinux does have its benefits. However I don't have the time to configure it from scratch.


----------



## hellknight (May 18, 2010)

I switched from Fedora 12 to Ubuntu 10.04 because of the ATI vs Fedora 12's X.Org battle..

But, I find Ubuntu more frustrating.. It eats RAM around 1 GB during startup & around 2 GB (although I have 4 GB & running 64-bit but still 2 GB!!) when I'm running it with web-browser & chat.. moreover, Gwibber is still not showing the timeline & development libraries are hell.. there are no DeltaDebs like DeltaRPMs.. all in all, it was a dissappointmen, I'll be switching back to Fedora 13 once it gets released


----------



## Cool G5 (May 18, 2010)

hellknight said:


> I switched from Fedora 12 to Ubuntu 10.04 because of the ATI vs Fedora 12's X.Org battle..
> 
> But, I find Ubuntu more frustrating.. It eats RAM around 1 GB during startup & around 2 GB (although I have 4 GB & running 64-bit but still 2 GB!!) when I'm running it with web-browser & chat.. moreover, Gwibber is still not showing the timeline & development libraries are hell.. there are no DeltaDebs like DeltaRPMs.. all in all, it was a dissappointmen, I'll be switching back to Fedora 13 once it gets released



Same here. i expected a lot but Lucid has many bugs which though minor are really irritating. I too am awaiting Fedora 13.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 5, 2010)

> i expected a lot but Lucid has many bugs which though minor are really  irritating


Well, a lot of bugs have been fixed in the updates. And now we are up to ubuntu 10.10 alpha 1 . Fedora 13 was good as always


----------



## Rahim (Jun 5, 2010)

Linux For You magazine is providing Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
LFY: DVD
UBUNTU 10.04 'Lucid lynx' 
Ultimate Edition 2.6, Live Bootable DVD
ISO included
• Ubuntu 10.04, Netbook Edition
• kubuntu 10.04 
• Ubuntu 10.04, Desktop LTS

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------




papul1993 said:


> thats why i use archlinux. its a rolling distro and there is no stupid distro version change.



papul if you factor in the amount of upgrades provided by Arch Linux, you might notice that if you do pacman -Syu every week, you might have downloaded 4 GB per month!!! I used KDE 4 and i have experienced it. Its kinda make it even when someone does dist-upgrade from previous versions.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 5, 2010)

/off topic- please tell me of a distro which is full fledged, has all development tools, audio-video codecs, and stable- almost everything should work out of box.........a friend of mine needs it- I would also like to use it.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 5, 2010)

Try Ultimate Edition 2.6 or openSUSE 11.2 dvd may also work for you.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 5, 2010)

am already using opensuse 11.2, it does not play mp3 or any videos.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 5, 2010)

it does ..install opensuse from DVD not from live CD. Instead i would suggest you to use Ubuntu Ultimate Edition 2.6, link is given in post above . Its a full fledged Live DVD distro and runs everything out-of-the box.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 6, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> it does ..install opensuse from DVD not from live CD. Instead i would suggest you to use Ubuntu Ultimate Edition 2.6, link is given in post above . Its a full fledged Live DVD distro and runs everything out-of-the box.


I did install from dvd- when I try to play some thing- it says this version of the player is not compiled for playing mp3 or other dvd stuff.

yeah I would try that ultimate from ubuntu , as soon as I get my hands on this months lfy- its carrying a dvd of the same


----------



## Rahim (Jun 6, 2010)

^ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1245594&postcount=34


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 6, 2010)

^ yep, I know, still the mag is not available, might  be on monday.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 6, 2010)

you can also search for tailored distros and vmware images on linuxtracker.org.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 7, 2010)

just tried UE- looks and effects are awesome..........

however just tried to check the programming- g++ hello.cpp hello / g++ hello hello.cpp - I tried both ways it says no so hello file--- whats missing?

and it did not play mp3.............


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 7, 2010)

> and it did not play mp3.............


it played mp3 for me even in live version. amarok was working like a charm.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 7, 2010)

that is really strange............

just checked with suse, they don't include non oss codecs in the dvd..........


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 7, 2010)

`^^cos codecs r not open source


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 7, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> `^^cos codecs r not open source



yeah, however there should be some easy way to install , who will do that pacman thing   yetla mari?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> /off topic- please tell me of a distro which is full fledged, has all development tools, audio-video codecs, and stable- almost everything should work out of box.........a friend of mine needs it- I would also like to use it.


SuSE Studio to create a custom build?

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------




gopi_vbboy said:


> `^^cos codecs r not open source


Says who?
Codecs may very well be open source. However problems may arise due to patents and such stuff.  
Moreover audio codecs like FLAC, Vorbis and video like Theora, VP8 are not only OSS but also free to implement and require no royalties.


----------



## rkneo11 (Jun 8, 2010)

same here... i tried it running on my HP HDX system and found it to to be a bit slower than the older version


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 8, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> SuSE Studio to create a custom build?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...


  is there codes package in the repository, as I was not able to locate, and would build next distro once 11.3 is released, can we install it or only use it as a live distro?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> is there codes package in the repository, as I was not able to locate, and would build next distro once 11.3 is released, can we install it or only use it as a live distro?


I think you need to add Packman or one such repos for codecs (gstreamer et al). And yes it can be bundled as a live distro and also can be used to install.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 9, 2010)

is the upcoming dream linux 4  include programming tools for all languages like suse/fedora.


----------



## din (Jul 1, 2010)

Alright, tried to install 10.04 in my Thinkpad R50e (i855GM graphics) and the 'Blank Screen' appears. No surprise, as I see many threads and solutions listed in Ububtuforums.

I guess there no simple solution (I mean a non-techie way) for this right?

So try 9.10 till it is fixed?


----------



## socrates (Jul 4, 2010)

vaithy said:


> I don't blame you.. now a days, even  geeky peoples are confusing with Linux with Ubuntu..
> This time the developers did a fantastic job even my normally ubuntu hating compaq laptop is shining with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS without any glitch.. perhaps you may give your hardware specification so othr help you.. yours may be bad burn problems



Which Compaq lappy do you have, my bro has a  Compaaq v6608AU laptop,I was interested in trying it out on it.[ubuntu] Does Ubuntu 10.04 work successfully on Compaq Presario V6608AU? - Ubuntu Forums & I tried to burn my Ubuntu 10.04 LiveCD but could not even do that *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/open-source-software/129069-cant-create-live-cd-iso-digit-dvd.html


----------



## din (Jul 9, 2010)

Alright, google is our friend!

Got this link - Live-CD of Ubuntu 10.04 with updated Intel-drivers and 855gm-patched kernel-modules  Glasens Blog Downloading the CD now, hope it solve the intel driver issue. I will keep you updated.


----------



## din (Jul 10, 2010)

Downloaded but no luck, some Glib error this time 

Seems it is better to stick with 9.10 version for me


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 10, 2010)

the compiz of 10.04 has issues with intel 945series


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jul 11, 2010)

> the compiz of 10.04 has issues with intel 945series


yup..i never works in my pc..its intel 945GCTM2. it worked fine with jaunty but from karmic, it never works. Hope this gets fixed !


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2010)

hmm Compiz working fine here on GMA 945.


----------



## vaithy (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi  socrates!

Mine is Compaaq v3425AU with Nvidia6100GO card, Prior to 10.04 not a single version of Ubuntu can be installed in this laptop straight away. upon booting it willways spit fire as well as blank white screen appear and no end to it till the power buttons pressed for off.  Even for Mint same treatment.. So I have to manually add VGA=788 or VGA=798 depending upon screen size.. but all of these nightmare now vanish in 10.04 and booting is faster in seconds.. I have disable the session remembering services and others so the Desktop appear very quicker.. Now I am experimenting with pepermint OS (LXDE desktop clone of Ubuntu)..
But I hear that the intel old chipsets are not supported in current version of Ubuntu. so the problems..
Insuch case try PCLINUXOS 2010  
My advice to all the Linux users is Dont always relay on the Magazines CDs/DVD as the quality is always 50:50 due to wear and dear /handling in the retailer ends. always directly download from themirrors/torrents..also check your CDwriter/DVDwriter..only after bad burms of more than 10 DVD I relised that my DVD has struggling at its end of life and need replacements.. Badburn is the most reason for installation failures


----------

